# Select Vape E Liquids



## thehbomb101 (6/11/17)

Anybody tried their gummy lyfe juice?I'm struggling to find any form of online reviews!I suspect its good as it is manufactured by ruthless? TIA and Happy Vaping 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thehbomb101 (15/11/17)

Bought some today(Gummy lyfe) ,verdict is: a decent juice ,flavour is good but could be better all in all solid and would buy again 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

